# Super Speedy Sandwich Loaf



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 10, 2012)

The Almost One-Hour Sandwich Loaf via a Food Processor.

I have the patience and attention span of a gnat :biggrin: ...so anything that makes things fast, easy and good, is a major plus!!!! 

For a super-speedy yeasted and kneaded sandwich loaf...I created the following recipe...there's only one rise and so it's super fast! 

When conditions are perfect I've made this loaf from start-to-finish in a wee bit over an hour!!!!

Who needs a bread machine?

*This is a recipe for instant, bread machine or rapid-rise yeast only!* Don't try to use other yeast!!!

*Super Speedy Sandwich Loaf*

3 cups all-purpose flour. (or bread flour)
2 T. sugar. (I usually use just one T. of honey or homemade malted barley powder)
1 envelope *instant, rapid-rise or bread machine yeast (only).*
1 1/4 tsp. salt.
3 T. butter. (room temperature or warmer)
1 egg. (room temperature)
3/4 cup warm water (approximately). *(very warm... 130 degrees! This is essential!!!)* 

Insert metal blade into food processor. Add flour, sugar, dry yeast and salt...process a few seconds to mix.

Add butter and egg. Begin processing, then slowly pour warm water through feed tube just until dough forms a ball, about 10-15 seconds. 

Continue processing for 60 seconds to knead dough (I let it go longer, more like 2-3 minutes, just for good measure). 

Remove dough onto a lightly flour surface. Cover and let rest for 10 min.

Roll dough into a 12x7 inch rectangle. Beginning at a short end, roll up tightly like a jelly roll.

Pinch ends and seam to seal.

Place, seam side down, in greased loaf pan.

Cover... let rise in warm, draft-free place until double in size about 30-45 minutes.

Bake at 375 degrees for 30 minutes or until done.

Tip: *I stop the processor and pull the dough apart into several pieces a few times during the kneading. It kneads more evenly that way!*

Tip: *I use pre-warmed cast iron or glass loaf pans.*


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks good and thanks for the recipe. Quick and good yeast bread is a definite plus in my book.


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 11, 2012)

Copy to my "evernotes" 
Looks good !!


----------

